# MA Flexpetz renta a dog-BaBye!



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Kicked 'em to the curb!

http://www.mspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=adv_renting_pets_bill_flex_petz_pets 


An Act Prohibiting the Renting of Pets
H. 5006

The bill was signed by the Governor on August 5 and has now become a state law! 

The law prohibits the practice of renting pets in Massachusetts. Recent news of a company, FlexPetz, coming to Boston prompted concerns among people who care about animals. The MSPCA worked with The Coalition to Prohibit the Renting of Pets to pass the bill. Visit our webpage to learn more about the MSPCA's opposition to the renting of pets. Please also call or write your legislators to thank them for passing the bill - to find out who your legislators are, visit http://www.wheredoivotema.com/. 

UPDATE: The Boston Ordinance to Prohibit Pet Rental also passed! Click here to learn more and thank your Boston City Councilor! 


Sponsor: Representative Frost

Text of the bill here (amendments were made).



Want to be part of the solution? Join the Animal Action Team:

Animal Action Team information 


And then, information about contacting legislators:

http://www.mspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=advo_Take_Action_Contact_Your_Legislators


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad about that!!!
WHo is the idiot that started that up should be smacked.


----------

